# The perfect set up for 3-d



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

its all personal preference. it first starts out for what class you want to shoot. but a stabilizer with a little weight to it works nicely. and arrows that fly good out of your bow.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is my 3d set-up (I just switched to the Apex from the C4 and really like it so far):

Mathews Conquest Apex
Axcel AX 3000 w/ Sure-loc Black eagle scope
Trophy Taker Spring steel pro
stiff carbon rods like B-Stinger, X-treme, or Doinker 
Carbon express X-jammer 27


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

3dshooter25 said:


> Here is my 3d set-up (I just switched to the Apex from the C4 and really like it so far):
> 
> Mathews Conquest Apex
> Axcel AX 3000 w/ Sure-loc Black eagle scope
> ...


*A picture is worth a thousand words.....:smile:*


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

CBE sights
Goldtip arrows Xcutters
B Stinger stabilizers
Viper scope
Carter release.
Tru Peep
Trophy Taker spring steel rest.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> CBE sights
> Goldtip arrows Xcutters
> B Stinger stabilizers
> Viper scope
> ...


left your bow out DB


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i want to shoot open class


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I think you should go out a buy absolutely the MOST expensive bow and accessories that you can find, and you should be golden. Everyone knows that the more money you spend the better you shoot. 

Just kidding. Like was said above, it is all personal preference. Just find what works for you and don't worry about what other people say is best. If you have the opportunity to try different items before you buy, then all the better. What works for me you might not like at all. 

One thing you could try is looking here at the classifieds. You can find some really screaming deals on barely used, almost new equipment. You can really save a lot of money that way, and that way you can afford to try more things out to see what you like.

All that said, my setup this last year was:

2006 Hoyt Ultratec with Spiral cams
Carbon Impact Fat Shafts fletched up with a variety of vanes. I like to try different ones periodically. 
Sure loc target sight - not sure which model. I like it a lot better than the older Toxonics I have.
Trophy Taker Spring Steel rest with .012 narrow blade.
1 5/8" Super Scope with up pin and NO lens. I never did shoot worth a darn with a lens.
A few different releases. Stan Micro III and an Ideal release. Going to stick with the Ideal for a while, I think.

I hope this helps you out. :shade:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

its all personal. this is what i would want

rytera alien z
axcel amortec 4 pin .010
paradigm sos stabilizer
victory v force v1 or x ringers
limb driver rest
poorman sling

also love my alien x for 3d

like said its all personal


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Contender Elite with Spiral Xs Ultra Elite with Spiral Xs
Brite Site Pro Tuner Brite Site Pro Tuner
Control Freak Steadilizer stabs Easton X 10 stabs
CBE Target Elite (4 Power CBE Lens) Sure Loc Supreme 400 (4 Power Black Eagle Lens)
Specialty Peep Specialty Peep
You will eventually find what works best for you. 
You will eventually find whats works best for you.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

everyone makes a good product for stabilizers and sights and everything. i personally like Doinker stabs. and Trophy Taker rests. and Vaportrail rests too. CBE sights are really nice. do you plan on shooting a lens?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

mathews conquest 3
easton fatboys
cbe slidebar and scope
lp archery light
trophy taker ss
x treme stab and sidebar


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

yes i would want to shoot a lens deffinatly


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

alright, CBE sights
Doinkers or b-stingers stabs
CR scopes
Trophy Taker Spring Steel or Vaportrail Limbdriver rests
Scott and Carter releases


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone messed with the new contender elite??? If so do you like it?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

all hoyts are very very nice, no matter what you go with. when it comes to 3-d, it helps to have some speed, maybe a maxxis or alphamax?


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> all hoyts are very very nice, no matter what you go with. when it comes to 3-d, it helps to have some speed, maybe a maxxis or alphamax?


[/I]

I agree with 12RING SHOOTER that speed is important especialy if your yardage judgement is off but don't over look forgivness. I personally shoot a Hoyt Ultra Tec (37.25 ATA) at 58#s and a 28" draw shooting 288 fps and it aims fantastic. Find yourself a bow withgood axle to axle length,good brace height and good balance,leave the speed demons to the more experienced shooters,remember a slow hit is better than a fast miss.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i have been ito 3-d for a year now but what i have is not cutting it you might say


----------



## daniel22 (Nov 23, 2010)

go with a hoyt contender elite or the new alpha elite, a axell or cbe sight, a sure loc black eagle, classic or shrewd scope, doinker or b-stinger stabilizer, and a spott hog infinity or trophy taker or brite site pro tuner rest.
Shoot fatboys or a gold tip
and whatever release yuu feel comfy with and shoot good ( i perfer a Back Tension)


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with Daniel22 except I would try the Extreme stabilizers since they are really nice and cost a little less. I shoot Victory X-ringers too. If you are a short draw archer they will help you pick up a few FPS and still have some line cutting capability. Just my .02.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

Something that fits your experience level is the best bet.
Make sure the bow fits you.
Speed is not the answer if you cant handle it.
Get a bow that is easy to shoot and forgiving.
Get it as balanced as possible. 
Keep it simple to start off with.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

RMC said:


> *Something that fits your experience level is the best bet.
> Make sure the bow fits you.
> Speed is not the answer if you cant handle it.
> Get a bow that is easy to shoot and forgiving.
> ...


Nothing else needs to be said....this is the best advice I could give as well.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## louie123 (May 9, 2009)

i shot the best scores of my life last year with an athens accomplice if you have never shot one i would definetely shoot one before you buy anything


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> all hoyts are very very nice, no matter what you go with. when it comes to 3-d, it helps to have some speed, maybe a maxxis or alphamax?


 or a CRX


----------

